# connecting ethenet to android tablet



## manishrpvv (Feb 9, 2013)

i have mtnl broadband connection and simle D-LINK dsl-2520-u modem+router  and i want to connect internet in my  intex i-buddy tablet .  but i does'nt have  option of ethernet in it  like it is present in micromax funbook  what can i do. because i don't want  to purchase the wi fi router.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

It won't work, you must get a router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2013)

@manishrpvv,you must have received an OTG cable(mini-USB to USB) cable along with the Tablet,I presume.

You just need to buy an USB-to-LAN module,which will cost between and max. Rs.150/- ~ Rs.200/-.
Just connect the USB connector of OTG cable(provided by the Tablet) to one end of the USB-to-LAN module and connect the RJ-45 ethernet jack of the ethernet cable,to the RJ-45 interface of USB-to-LAN module.
Go to the sttings menu of your Tab,while the ethernet (network) is on.Provide your ISP settings as given by MTNL(login ID;Passwd;etc.)
Hopefully you could enjoy the full network access onto your Tablet,albeit at limited mobility of your position...


----------



## manishrpvv (Feb 13, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> @manishrpvv,you must have received an OTG cable(mini-USB to USB) cable along with the Tablet,I presume.
> 
> You just need to buy an USB-to-LAN module,which will cost between and max. Rs.150/- ~ Rs.200/-.
> Just connect the USB connector of OTG cable(provided by the Tablet) to one end of the USB-to-LAN module and connect the RJ-45 ethernet jack of the ethernet cable,to the RJ-45 interface of USB-to-LAN module.
> ...



THE problem is that there is NO option of ethernet in the tablet as it is present in micromax funbook


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2013)

Then,wifi is your only choice or 3G USB Dongle(compatible ones)...
'


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 13, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> @manishrpvv,you must have received an OTG cable(mini-USB to USB) cable along with the Tablet,I presume.
> 
> You just need to buy an USB-to-LAN module,which will cost between and max. Rs.150/- ~ Rs.200/-.
> Just connect the USB connector of OTG cable(provided by the Tablet) to one end of the USB-to-LAN module and connect the RJ-45 ethernet jack of the ethernet cable,to the RJ-45 interface of USB-to-LAN module.
> ...



Will this work on phones as well? Using Xperia p along with usb otg cable...


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> Will this work on phones as well? Using Xperia p along with usb otg cable...


Doubt it, afaik it doesn't work on funbook either, its a hit/miss thing.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2013)

Friends @tkin and @bhushan2k,can't say about Phones,but my *VeeDee E-10 *Tablet and *IBerry AUXUS AX01 *Tablet works perfectly,with the above mentioned setup.
Now after setting up a wifi router (used as Hotspot) to my BSNL DataOne Broadband network,I don't need the "ethernet" procedure to connect to the net.Nevertheless,both of my "El-cheapo Tablets" work ,i.e. connect to the Broadband network through "ethernet" method If I choose and desire....


----------

